# Oil To Pot Ratio?



## Biosphere (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello all... I'm curiuos to how much weed to add to my oil... obviuosly. 
And can anyone suggest the best oil to use? much appreciated!


----------



## Biosphere (Aug 15, 2010)

come on! I'm creating this deliciuos treat in a couple days...


----------



## Alarm Clock (Aug 16, 2010)

I couldn't really tell you, but what kind of oil and treat you're planning would make a difference. If you're going to use olive oil and dip bread in it or something, you might want it stronger, for example. How much oil are you planning on using, and for making what? Just curious, but it may help someone who knows give you the right answer. It's also going to be determined by the quality of your weed and how tore up you want to get per treat. I'd say just make it strong as fuck anyways, and have some regular treats for when it kicks in.


----------



## Biosphere (Sep 2, 2010)

Making some brownies... Heard that Olive oil has a higher fat content so more THC sticks to it. I'm planning on making a batch of brownies... i just want them strong enough that my friends and i dont have to eat a whole box each to get high. it would be a waste if that was the case. But any help is appreciated... i have never baked with weed and I'm finding it hard to find a set answer on how much to use... i hear a lot about trmmings... but my plant isnt done flowering... So i just need to use some buds. Just a bit unsure...

Sorry it took me so long to respond


----------



## Biosphere (Sep 2, 2010)

Olive oil in brownies doesn't sound great : /


----------



## mae (Sep 4, 2010)

All oil is 100% fat.


----------



## jwop (Sep 4, 2010)

Biosphere said:


> Hello all... I'm curiuos to how much weed to add to my oil... obviuosly.
> And can anyone suggest the best oil to use? much appreciated!


10w-40 (ten cars)


----------



## Biosphere (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh no... what just happend?... But I just made these brownies. I used nearly a quarter and half a cup of oil... and the brownies are verrryyyy strong. 

sorry.


----------



## curts1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Rape seed oil (or whatever you call it) is nice.


----------



## Milner (Sep 14, 2010)

Biosphere said:


> Oh no... what just happend?... But I just made these brownies. I used nearly a quarter and half a cup of oil... and the brownies are verrryyyy strong.
> 
> sorry.



get you high?


----------



## a9ymous (Sep 21, 2010)

I made some using MCT oil this weekend and it worked out well. 

I took about a half oz of mostly bud, chopped it up with scissors, toasted at 320f in the oven for 10 mins, let it cool. Put it in a crock pot and crushed it down some more with a fork before adding not quite 2 cups MCT oil. Simmered on low 4 hours, might do it longer next time. Stirred frequently. Once it was cool enough to handle I strained it through cheesecloth & squeezed it out hard, then poured back into a dark bottle for the fridge. Lot less tricky than dealing with boiling water and butter. 

Wasn't going for a super-strong oil this time but it's got a kick. I was aiming for something to use in place of regular cooking oil. Might try to make it stronger if I was going to put it in a dropper bottle and be able to take only a little to get high. As it is one brownie did just fine. Looking forward to trying two.

Use lowest temp even in the crock pot. MCT is no good for frying but good for baking, adding to dressings, probably even a smoothie. It has no real flavor of its own, bland so it can go with lots of things.


----------

